# Probleme beim Betrieb von 2x CMK16GX4M2B3000C15



## Noctua (11. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe im Frühjahr mein vorhandenes 2x8GB RAM Kit vom Typ CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 durch ein zweites, ebenfalls vom Typ CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 ergänzt. Am Anfang gab es beim Einbau schon Probleme (Blackscreens). Nach einigem Rumprobieren (Moduele in verschiedene Slots gesteckt usw.) bis hin zum Biosreset lief es irgendwann doch, auch mit DDR4-3000. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass das erste Kit vom Januar 2015 mit Version 5.29 als Dual Ranks mit leicht anderen Einstellungen (tRFC = 480 clocks) läuft wie die Version 5.30 aus der Bestellung vom Mai 2017 (tRFC = 525 clocks) welche auch als Single Ranks ausgeführt ist. Genauso sind die Timings (zumindest bei DDR4-2066) leicht unterschiedlich:  14-14-35-49 (v5.29) vs 14-15-35-49 (v5.30). Beim DDR4-3000 werden bei beiden Versionen aber die angegebenen 15-17-17-35-52 angelegt.
Zwischendrin gab es immer mal wieder einen Absturz/Freeze, die ich aber erst meiner leicht übertaktenen und undervolteten Grafikkarte zuschrieb und später einem Problem mit Windows. Zwischenzeitlich wurden die Absürze schlimmer bzw. häufiger. Nachdem ich diese beiden Ursachen aber ausschliessen konnte, habe ich Sonntag mal den Memtest86 drüber laufen lassen und dieser hatte auch recht schnell einen Fehler gefunden. Dann habe ich die Kits einzeln getestet (@DDR4-3000) und alles lief durch. Anschliessend habe ich die 4 Module wieder verbaut und es kam wieder zum Blackscreen bis hin zum Biosreset. Auch Versuche mit manuell eingestellten DDR4-2800 brachten keinen Erfolg. Nach x Versuchen bin ich ins Bios gekommen und habe die tRFC manuell eingestellt bootete das System dann irgendwann auch, es lagen aber trotz eingestellter 3000 MHz nur 2800 an (Damit lief Memtest86 über Nacht aber immerhin stabil durch). Und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Einstellungen die nächsten Biosanpassungen überleben werden.

Was muss ich tun um die eigentlich als gleich verkauften Kits (beide haben die gleiche Produktnummer & -bezeichung) zusammen mit den angegebenen Leistungsdaten (DDR4-3000 @15-17-17-35) verwenden zu können?

Mein System:
Gigabyte Z170X-UD5 TH mit Bios F21
Core i7-6700k
2x CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 (1x v5.29, 1x v5.30)

Da das zweite Kit bereits Anfang Mai 2017 gekauft wurde, kann ich es auch nicht mehr zurückgeben. Und bei Recheren damals wurde immer gesagt, dass man problemlos 2x die gleichen Kits mischen kann, sonst wäre ich auf ein 2x 16GB Kit gewechselt.


----------



## Bluebeard (11. Juli 2017)

Hi! 

Seitens Corsair wird nicht zum Mischen von zwei Speicher-Kits geraten, da es zu den von dir beschriebenen Problemen kommen kann. Für die geringsten Sorgen und beste Performance wird der Kauf eines Kits mit der gewünschten Größe geraten. Gerne würden wir immer die gleichen ICs verwenden, jedoch ist dies auf dem schnelllebigen Speichermarkt zu Marktgerechten Konditionen nicht möglich. Daher wird man als Hersteller dazu gezwungen auch bei gleicher Typenbezeichnung die ICs laufend zu wechseln. Selbst die gleiche Version mit gleichen ICs wäre zudem kein 100%iger Garant dafür, dass beide Kits miteinander harmonieren.

Da du ja eine annehmbare Konfiguration gefunden hast, die auch problemlos zu laufen scheint, würde ich mir überlegen ob das nächste BIOS Update überhaupt nötig ist. Sofern du keine anderweitigen Probleme mit dem Rechner hast und keine Sicherheitsrelevanten Dinge geändert werden, oder gar Bahnbrechende Funktionalität hinzu kommt, würde ich persönlich von einem Update absehen. Wenn du das Update dennoch einspielen möchtest, geht eventuell das Spiel mit der Findung der richtigen Konfiguration von vorne los.

Einzige Alternative um den ganzen Einhalt zu gebieten ist der Umstieg auf ein großes Kit.

Grüße


----------



## Noctua (11. Juli 2017)

Gut, das ist jetzt das erste mal seit SDR-RAM-Zeiten, dass ein Mischbetrieb Probleme macht, noch dazu bei gleichen Kits.

Und ich meinte nicht Bios-Update, sondern Einstellungen ändern, wie Lüfterkurve oder Bootmedium. Aber egal, ich werde die beiden Kits jetzt verkaufen und mir ein großes kaufen. Das wird aber nicht von Corsair kommen.

EDIT: Die alten Module verwenden Chips von Micron und sind Double Ranked, die neuen haben Module von Hynix mit leicht schlechteren Timings und sind Single Ranked, werden aber beide als das selbe Produkt verkauft, obwohl sie unterschiedliche Performance haben könnten.
Glücklicherweise kann ich die Module von Mai beim Händler zurückgeben und kaufe mir jetzt ein 2x 16GB Kit eines anderen Herstellers. Heute morgen lief der PC nämlich plötzlich wieder mit anderen Frequenzen hoch wie gestern. Der einzige Unterschied zu gestern Abend war lediglich ein Windowsupdate.


----------



## Bluebeard (14. Juli 2017)

Sorry für die Unannehmlichkeiten. Die Praktik der wechselnden Bestückungen sind auf dem Speichermarkt leider unausweichlich. Das ist nicht nur bei uns so. Ich hoffe du wirst keinerlei Kompatibilitätsprobleme beim erneuten Mischen von Speicherkits mit gleichen Modellnummern haben, egal von welchem Hersteller. Es kann definitiv gut gehen, aber wie in deinem Fall, kann es auch mal nach Hinten losgehen.

Ich kann mich gut an Riegel von vor mehr als einem Jahrzehnt von einem großen deutschen Chiphersteller erinnern, die trotz gleichem Modell partout nicht miteinander klar gekommen sind.


----------



## Noctua (16. Juli 2017)

Dann sollte man dies aber irgendwie kenntlich machen, so dass der Käufer darauf achten kann. Die neuen Module mit Single Ranked und schlechteren Latenzen sind in der Theorie auch noch langsamer wie die älteren, trotz gleichen Taktes.
Zudem läuft das neue Kit eines anderen Herstellers (2x 16GB DDR4-3200) bei 3000 MHz ohne Probleme und Einstellungen mit dem ersten Kit (v5.29) zusammen (hatte testweise alle beiden Kits mal drin).


----------

